# Raiden Phantom/Eetala BInding Review



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice post, I haven't heard much about those bindings. Threads like this should go into some sort of archive (mods )

Also since those SPIs are so hard on your knees etc. that means you'll be looking to get rid of them for a slamming deal right? haha


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

Great review. I will have to look into trying some of these sometime. :thumbsup:


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Mr. Right said:


> Nice post, I haven't heard much about those bindings. Threads like this should go into some sort of archive (mods )
> 
> Also since those SPIs are so hard on your knees etc. that means you'll be looking to get rid of them for a slamming deal right? haha


I agree, and not because I wrote it, more because good reviews are hard to find in genral...

And I'm planning on keeping the SPi's for my second board but if $ gets tight I'll let you know!


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

PapaWood said:


> Great review. I will have to look into trying some of these sometime. :thumbsup:


I would definitely check out the line in general, they are definitely a slept on line of bindings with some very strong innovations.


----------

